# Rare Original G- Plus



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

While searching through e-bay I saw a Listing for a rare original g plus chassis with the numbers 1735- 001 molded into the side below the magnet. Hhe seller indicates that it's for the g- plus indy special. This prompted me to do a search of my collection. I counted about 10 in my collection but the explanation given in the e-bay description doesn't work for me because I have 3 of them that have the side tabs so AFX bodies would fit. Now I was thinking one of two things a) perhaps it was some limited series/limited release of a car or 2) They made so many of the them that they just went back and molded the side tabs on. I'm curious, I'd like to two know how rare are these chassis(es) and if these is some type of story behind them? Also what are worth, would they be more desirable then the first Super G Plus (es) with the orange magnets and gears?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

How about a link or a pic?


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I'll try, I'm not sure how to do it.


http://cgi.ebay.com/VERY-VERY-VERY-...Cars?hash=item518bf23a63&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I would have to say calling it VERY RARE 5 times throughout the listing, isn't really enough for me. As well as the fact that this guy doesn't know how to take a picture of this VERY RARE chassis smells a little funny to me.

The fact that you have 3 of them, means this guy is simply trying to con someone who doesn't know any better into buying something VERY RARE which is probably at most, interesting....

When people resort to selling this way, it usually means they either don't know a thing about it or they are just trying to squeeze an extra few bucks out of something, the latter seems to be the case on this one...


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I actually have 10 of them, 7 exactly like the one he has and 3 others with the tabs so I could put a regular AFX body on them.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I checked 37 chassis and found 4 with the marking. Ten percent of a random sample does not justify "Very Rare".

One more piece of evidence to support the saying _Caveat Emptor _- Let the buyer beware.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I hope Mr Rarity Genius does not work in the field of product testing, especially products that are used by or consumed by humans.

Let's see... Step 1: Ask one guy who is admittedly unfamiliar with the product, get virtual shoulder shrug, Step 2: Ask another guy who is allegedly interested, but not enough to get back with you (ignore the look on Bob's face as the Loser Alert goes off in his head), Step 3: Reach the conclusion that the chassis is not only rare, but very very very rare, or V3R on the rarityometer. Makes perfect sense to me. It must also have moon rock particles in it too. Or maybe Klingon toenail clippings. Why not?

All I can say is that I am thoroughly convinced of the absolute rarity of the chassis based on the preponderance of clearly irrefutable evidence. One Bob said "Huh?" and the other said "Hmm?" So I ask, what more proof do you need? If one Bob had said "Egh" and the other Bob said "Doh!" then I would be thinking, "This E-Bay dude is whacked." The evidence speaks for itself. With a slightly slurred speaking voice I might add.

Heck, I can't wait to impress the heck out of my friends as the posting implies. This deserves a proper treatment. I think I'm going to get some end zone tickets for a pro football game and hold up a big cardboard sign with "*I Pwn 1735-001*." Look for me. I'll be the guy standing between the John 3:16 End Zone Evangelist and the naked grandmother PETA protester wearing painted-on clothing, instead of fur, you know. What the hey, I may as well bring the whole family along for my grandiose moment and grandma so rarely gets out. Watch for my sign.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

My intention wasn't to destroy his credibility . After all he's a power seller with over 2600 sales and a 99.7 rating pretty damn good if I do say so myself. However after communicating with him I found his response peculiar to say the least. He says it doesn't matter that I have 3 with tabs the rarity is the fact that the numbers are on the side. However, it it goes to an indy special which we all no is an f1 body would the one with tabsbe more valuable since it would be a "fluke" so to speaks. He also tells me the original super g plus chassis(es) are worth $60 -$100, hell I've bought semi- rare cars with the chassis under them for that.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

sjracer said:


> My intention wasn't to destroy his credibility . After all he's a power seller with over 2600 sales and a 99.7 rating pretty damn good if I do say so myself. However after communicating with him I found his response peculiar to say the least. He says it doesn't matter that I have 3 with tabs the rarity is the fact that the numbers are on the side. However, it it goes to an indy special which we all no is an f1 body would the one with tabsbe more valuable since it would be a "fluke" so to speaks. He also tells me the original super g plus chassis(es) are worth $60 -$100, hell I've bought semi- rare cars with the chassis under them for that.


Of course it wasn't your intention, it was a fair question to ask since you weren't sure.

If he is telling you the original SG+ chassis are worth 60-100, he is clearly a boob... 2600 sales and a 99.7% positive feedback doesn't give him any credibility in my book, I think our favorite seller of all time, boosa, has a 100% rating, so that means very little.

My advice, steer wide and avert your eyes from this one my friend.

AFXToo, I will be remembering to use V3R (very very very rare) in all my ebay auctions from now, that is awesome!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I did not accumulate 37 G-Plus chassis by paying $60-$100 for them. They were all purchased for $20 or less with body included. All were bought off the paybay over a couple of years. The seller's name must be Sir Winfred A. Wisenheimer. I wonder if he would sell me the Vincent Thomas bridge down at the LA harbor? It's a very, very rare bridge... :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm......this "rarity-o-meter" contraption intrigues me!

Is this something one can build at home "Too"?

....even with the deluxe 3VR capablilty?

Can you provide a schematic for us do it yerself cheapskates?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*The listing coulda been worse....*

... at least he didn't drop a double M-Bomb! ! :lol: nd


----------

